# When do you guys sleep???



## chiefp (Jan 3, 2013)

I just read Tim's latest newsletter and that roast looks awesome and on my "gotta try list."  But this takes like 14 hours with prep time thrown in.  I did a brisket in my MES a few weeks ago that was 16 hours+.  When do you guys sleep?  If I'm going to feed the wife on time, I'd have to be up at 3am. lol.  Briskets, roasts, etc are long cooks.  I'm going to try smoking overnight with my AMNPS, but leaving it unattended spooks me a bit (problems keeping it lit aside) and then it's done a little too early for dinner so into the cooler it goes.  Is that how most do this or am I a wuss and everyone else is out there before the sun comes up??


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 3, 2013)

What kind of smoker do you have.

I was nervous the first time I did an all nighter but it went so good I don't worry any more. I have a GOSM propane and I have it dialed in pretty good so I have many times now put on a butt or brisket around 9 and watched temps for a couple of hours and when it gets leveled off I'll go to bed and get up about eight and stick a probe in it. Has worked very well so far.


----------



## chiefp (Jan 3, 2013)

I have an MES 40 that runs a little cool.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 3, 2013)

If I had an MES and AMNPS I would be sleeping like a baby!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes with the MES and AMNPS you will be able to get lots of sleep once you get it dialed in.

I run my cooks a bit hot anyways, but if you know how far off the temps are you can adjust for it with your settings.....


----------



## pellet (Jan 3, 2013)

Sleep? that gets done after the smoke and meal!  Actually I have gotten up at 3 am and started a smoke and set the ET-732 and cat napped in my recliner in the sunroom. Also, I set the alarms on my cell phone for every 30 to 40 minutes until Ihave the smoker dialed in to a comfortable spot and then I begin to relax.


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 3, 2013)

Good question.  If I'm smoking a pork butt (for example), I'll start it around 10 or 11 P.M., get the heat at 225 degrees.  Get my ET-73 going and I'm generally resting on the couch during the long smoke.   When you're smoking, you don't actually get a normal, full night of sleep.  I'm usually up alot during the night/morning.

But its easier with a good reliable smoker.  I've kind of given up on smoking on my MES but it is somewhat reliable.  While using my WSM, I'm using the minion method and it'll go for at least 10 -12 hours consistently at 225.  Think about this, if I'm using a WSM and I start at 11 P.M. at 225*, I can sleep until at least 7:00 am without worrying about the heat. 

But, I like the entire smoking process and staying up ensuring that all is going well.

By the way, who's Tim?  Did you mean Jeff?  lol

Happy smoking mate~


----------



## dls1 (Jan 3, 2013)

When I do briskets or butts I plan on 2 hours per pound plus at least 2 additional hours for wiggle or hold time. These are always done overnight. I have a Cookshack electric that I add 4 oz of wood chunks,start at a smoker temp of 185 at 11:00 PM, and grab an adult beverage. Around 11:30 when the smoke is rolling I insert the meat and go to bed. At 7:00 AM the following morning the IT is usually around 150, and I increase the smoker temp to 215. At Noon or so the IT is around 170 and I increase the smoker temp to 250. It normally finishes around 4:00 PM with an IT of around 195. I probe it to confirm that it's done and then foil, towel, and cooler it for 2-3 hours before serving. In the dead space between adjusting the smoker temps I sleep or do other stuff. Low, slow, easy, and it works every time..


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 3, 2013)

Pellet said:


> Sleep? that gets done after the smoke and meal!  Actually I have gotten up at 3 am and started a smoke and set the ET-732 and cat napped in my recliner in the sunroom. Also, I set the alarms on my cell phone for every 30 to 40 minutes until Ihave the smoker dialed in to a comfortable spot and then I begin to relax.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a similar method to kryinggame and S2K.

My family always eats somewhere between 3-5pm for weekend gatherings, so for a 12-hour estimated smoke, I fire up the smoker at 11pm the night before. Put the food in at midnight. Ensure smoker is stable, pass out around 1am. Wake up at 7 or 8ish, put the meat probe in and ride it out til noon or 1pm. Take the meat off the smoker when done to temp, foil and rest in a cooler. Pull the meat around 2:30pm and serve, then sit back and soak up the praise.

If you have a maverick ET-732 thermometer, you've hit the bonus round. I always put it on my night stand to track the smoker temp without having to lift my head off the pillow. So even if I wake up at 3am after an intense dream where I'm hosting a patio party and the food's not done, I just open my eyes and peep the temp. As long as it's anywhere between 225 and 250 (or higher if that's your thing) then it's back to dream land.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 3, 2013)

SLEEP is for wimps LOL> I have a GOSM Big Block and I jget temps to level off and set the alert on my maverick remote therm. Now when using my stick burners or doing a whole hogs we sleep with one eye open and just keep checking and hope we are not to tired to eat when it is all done. :) that is he fun part


----------



## roller (Jan 4, 2013)

When I am smoking something I do not sleep.Sometimes I`m up for 24hrs at a time...or longer..


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 4, 2013)

I've gotten up at 0 dark early before to start the cooker for supper.  ...but I prefer to start the night before, once the cooker is dialed in, sleep like a baby (with alarms set on the Mav), and get up early.


----------



## scootermagoo (Jan 4, 2013)

I am pulling my first all-nighter tonight.  I am doing 30 lbs of Boston butt.  I have a chargriller pro with smoke box.  I figure I will be up every 2 hours to re-stoke.  And, it doesn't help that it is in the teens for temps.  I do have a homemade PID stoker that controls temps really well, it's just that I can't let it run out of fuel.

Wish me luck!


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 4, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> I am pulling my first all-nighter tonight.  I am doing 30 lbs of Boston butt.  I have a chargriller pro with smoke box.  I figure I will be up every 2 hours to re-stoke.  And, it doesn't help that it is in the teens for temps.  I do have a homemade PID stoker that controls temps really well, it's just that I can't let it run out of fuel.
> 
> Wish me luck!


30 lbs Boston Butt??? Was that a typo.  We need qview of that


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 4, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> 30 lbs Boston Butt??? Was that a typo.  We need qview of that


I think that was 30 lbs _*of *_Boston Butt....


----------



## scootermagoo (Jan 4, 2013)

30 lb Boston Butt, that's funny.  That would be one hell of a pig! 

Yeah...it's 4 separate butts.


----------



## chiefp (Jan 4, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> By the way, who's Tim?  Did you mean Jeff?  lol
> 
> Happy smoking mate~


Opps, sorry Jeff.  I was talking with a buddy named Tim just before posting.  Yep, looks like I'm following the line for most, but I'm not going out there every 2 hours...that's what I bought an electric and an AMNPS for.  Looks like I'm missing a mav in my tool box...will fix that today!


----------

